# Making a fool of me!!!!!!!!



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, 
Well Tilly is not my favourite dog at the mo, 😡😡😡😡😡😡
Will not for love nor money nor treats for that matter come back to me when off the lead. 

Im after buying a long lead. 

Can you recommend any tips from me please, 

I'm ready to give her free to a good home 😄😄😄(NOT) 

Thanks z 


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

are there any treats that you have that are stinky that she loves....like really insanely stinky??

have you tried, droping to the ground when you want her to come back?? sometimes if you it, they come back to see why....then treat her, and keep working at it from there.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kendal's liver cake is like what Awena is talking about....stinky and dogs go nutty for it


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh dear!! Welcome to my world  Beau was/is the same! One minute she was coming to me everytime I called and the next she was off and no amount of yelling, running in the opposite direction or favourite treats would get her to come back  At obedience class she was the only one who would run to everyone but me when doing recall  It is all part of being a teenager apparently but never had that much trouble with Madeleine  A long line is a good idea as know lots on here have tried it but our trainer told me that I should keep reinforcing recall at every opportunity!! I did get an excellent tip off Sarah and Shirley's site where the lady said to start using a whistle. You use it for the first week in the house at random times and everytime Tilly comes you reward with a treat and if she does keep coming you then progress to the garden, then somewhere equally as safe and finally when she has grasped all of this you then bite the bullet (lady didn't say that but know what she meant) and take her out and try again. You can of course do this outside using the long line if you are a bit apprehensive. Beau wouldn't come in the house if I called her as had other interesting things to do like rolling round with her toys etc but the first time I used the whistle she came running so she got a treat and it worked really well for two weeks. I then progressed to the garden and again she started to come for me but then she got ill and so had to stop as can't let her off at the moment in case other dogs jump on her as she doesn't mind little ones but she is now afraid of big bouncy dogs so to be on the safe side we are using a flippy lead again. When she goes for her check up in a couple of weeks I am going to start training again but it did definitely start to work for us  Good luck and I am sure others with give different tips to help you


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would definitely use a long line so the dog can't practice running off - always use a long line or flexi lead with a harness rather than a collar though as otherwise dogs can injure their necks when running if they suddenly reach the end of the line.

Whistles can work well too - but you need to condition it first for a couple of weeks blow the whistle every time you are going to feed your dog or give it a really tasty treat. Also set your dog up for success with recall by calling when the dog is likely to come and reward for coming - as the dog gets better you can start to recall from more challenging situations but if you repeatedly call when the dog is very distracted and not going to come back all you are teaching is that recall can be ignored.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks a million for all yer advice guys. I'm def starting tomorrow and sticking with it, 

Amanda u actually made me laugh, I was already like a lunatic in the estate infront a bunch of people. Could only imagine they're reaction If I dropped to the ground. 😄😄😄

Def the liver, garlic, whistle and long line seems like the answer. I'll leave ye know tomorrow evening how I get on, 

Tilly will either be gone to her new home😜 or we'll be best friends cuddling on the couch , 

X 


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahahha....it does work....lol


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

If none of the above work I'll have her please  x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ali79 said:


> If none of the above work I'll have her please  x


Awh thanks, 

Even if she was the naughtiest puppy ever, would never be able to say goodbye, 

She's giving me sorry kisses as I'm typing this, 
Feel guilty now. Ha ha 



Jeanie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jean, sorry but I am smiling at this thread, great tasty treats, lots of praise on return and a long line will help control the situation, she is just pushing the boundaries, Honey does the same with me, stick with it and Tilly will respond. I haven't fell to the ground yet, but I can imagine it working ... you may get funny looks but a dog that responds to you is all good


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter can be a pickle coming back to me sometimes. I make sure he is hungry when I go for a walk and I bring high quality treats with me- fried chicken livers, chopped and frozen work well (although every dog in the park or woods jumps up at me!). I call him to me at various times on the walk and give him one so it's not just when I am putting on the lead.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Does she not come back because she is fully engrossed in something else, ie other dogs, a smell on the ground or letting off steam. Does she run off from you if try to get nearer to her.

Sometimes if they have a huge distraction it really is hard to enforce recall.

Have you tried doing some simple recalls that you know will suceed, ie when she's not too far away or even already coming back to you.

When Millie was around 10 months old, she went through a phase of selectively recalling and not. It really was a pain. But I always went back to basic recall to reinforce it.

Lying on the ground does help, surprisingly and with the weather getting warming its easier to do so than in the winter months 

Also, when you are out on walks, make sure that Tilly is keeping an eye on you. Play hide and seek and call her name. She needs to learn that its a two way thing when you're out and about.

Millie sometimes sits in the middle of a field and wont come back, not going anywhere but just sitting there, really odd. If I go to her she move away and repeats  So what I do now is find the nearest tree and hide behind it. Its quite scary as I try not to peek around it. If I'm lucky a passer by will tell me,yup she's creeping back, but slowly. then suddenly she'll come and find me. I praise and treat for having found me.

The hardest thing to do after a really bac recall is not to get cross and therefore putting them off wanting to recall. Even if you say a simple Good Girl you have to praise. Then as soon as you can, go back to easy recalls and treat.

Good luck, it is a phase and stick with it, it does get better


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I feel for you and we've all had these moments so don't worry! Obi did it at around 5 months and I solved it by getting a long line and training him to the whistle (can't recommend the whistle highly enough). Now he has started to do it again at just over one year old. This time it's all about wanting to run after other dogs and play. I'm using the long line again in the park where there is the most dogs and I'm varying our walks a lot more so his "routine: is really broken up and he's on the backfoot so to speak. It's all helping. My next step will be to give him his breakfast after his walk so he will not ignore the treats on offer. Every dog owner I've spoken to about it agrees it's phases they go through. So you need to get through the 'Toddler twos' now and then wait for the 'Teenage Years' around 1 year and then apparently after that it all calms down.


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

I had this problem with Roscoe, then all of a sudden things changed as he got older. The penny finally dropped and he started to do as he was told. In my case i think alot of it was to do with just settling down. I also turned my back on him and walked away from him he soon got the idea he was following me instead of me making a play for him.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Lying on the ground does help, surprisingly and with the weather getting warming its easier to do so than in the winter months


I have the funniest mental image of you lying on the ground Julie :laugh: 

Why do you do it? I've never heard of that before?


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I just had the best walk ever, 

I knew I didn't have major time today for the recall out the back and a walk, so I went to our usual field and left Tilly off the lead so she could have the most out of her walk 

BUT, 

I brought a whistle and half a chicken breast (left over dinner)😉

I left her off the lead and she went mental as usual, 
I blew the whistle (just 2 blows) and called her name, she looked at me do I stood still with my hand out with the chicken , 
She came straight over to me, gave her the chicken and loads of praise, 

I continued this randomly for the full 1mile walk, I swear I could not believe how quickly she learned, 

Every single time I blew the whistle she came straight over and sat at my feet (I rewarded with chicken and praise) 

Even when I returned to the car we usually have a chasing game going on, 
I blew the whistle gave the chicken and she jumped straight in the car😄😄😄 happy days, 

Let's hope it continues, still a lot of training needed but im so happy with the results, 

So thanks a million to everyone that replied. Ye have made my day😉 xxx 


Jeanie x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Turi said:


> I have the funniest mental image of you lying on the ground Julie :laugh:
> 
> Why do you do it? I've never heard of that before?


I guess Millie is just dead nosey. They are so used to seeing us upright and plodding along that if we go horizontal it must be interesting and play time ! 

Try it ! even if Saffi is just wandering around. 

Jeanie - So pleased you had a good walk. If ever I had a bad walk I usually went back out an hour or so later to have a 'good' walk (well optimistically). Glad the chicken worked, if you ever have some left over meat keep it for the walk, they do love it.

Also, one other thing you can try, is after a good recall, put the lead back on, walk for a very short time and take it off again. That way they wont associate the lead for end of walk. I always say 'Wait Nicely' so she knows the lead is to on and give a treat.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I think I'll wait until I go to a quiet park 

Yesterday was in Wimbledon Common, today in Kensington Gardens - both rammed. Would have got some very funny looks if I'd randomly lain flat :laugh: 

Glad to hear you had a better walk Jeanie - keep up the good work!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well just a up date on tillys recall things are going great. Has yet to ignore me when I have blown the whistle. 

No next hurdle, came down this morning to poo and wee in the house. (not like her)

Poo was in the sitting room and wee on the papers at the back door. 
Just when I thought she was toilet trained. 😔


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

She may have been caught short, may be take it as an odd accident.

If she does it again and you think it's because she's being lazy, take her over to her mess and hold her nose over it. (Don't rub her nose in it). And tell her firmly NO!, take her straight outside and give her the toilet command. Not to expect her to toilet, but to remind her that this is where she goes.

So glad you've had success with your walks, hope it continues.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. 
I'm hoping for a dry floor in the morning. Well fingers crossed x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Please don't tell her off if you find a mess in the morning - all that will do will show her that you can be unpredictable - she will not link the mess with her actions and decide not to do it again. She may decide that toileting within sight of you is dangerous which will really set your house training back a long way.

Pups can learn at different rates and may still have the occasional accident for some time - even grown dogs can be caught short on occasion and I would not dream of telling even an adult dog off for an accident in the house.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> Please don't tell her off if you find a mess in the morning - all that will do will show her that you can be unpredictable - she will not link the mess with her actions and decide not to do it again. She may decide that toileting within sight of you is dangerous which will really set your house training back a long way.
> 
> Pups can learn at different rates and may still have the occasional accident for some time - even grown dogs can be caught short on occasion and I would not dream of telling even an adult dog off for an accident in the house.


Thanks for info, 

I do try and be calm with her and she has been very good, 
I have just out it down to a accident. Let's hope for a dry house in the morning x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hope you wake up to a dry floor in the morning. Beau hasn't had any accidents for a while even though she is on steroids which make them very thirsty but the other day she was so excited when Madeleine came home she ran into the living room and weed on the carpet whilst looking at me sideways as if to say "oh dear I really shouldn't be doing this but can't stop now"!! I didn't actually get a chance to say anything as Madeleine was in hysterics behind the kitchen door as thought Beau's face was a picture and then Beau thought it was all ok as Madeleine was laughing!! Thankfully she hasn't done anything like it since


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I'm glad to say I got up for work at 4.00am to a lovely dry floor. Long may it continue. 😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn't mean to misunderstand, if it's an accident in the morning, I don't think that can be helped, that can take time. Glad she was dry this morning. 

I guess I was jumping the gun, on asking you to tell her no. That comes later if you know they have control and are just being lazy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I didn't mean to misunderstand, if it's an accident in the morning, I don't think that can be helped, that can take time. Glad she was dry this morning.
> 
> I guess I was jumping the gun, on asking you to tell her no. That comes later if you know they have control and are just being lazy.


Don't worry no jumping the gun, 
I do think it was a accident (well I hope). But will certainly be taking your advice If it's a on going thing. 
X 


Jeanie x


----------

